# Long ignored debts



## samsun (26 Apr 2012)

This is my position.

I've just come out of a deep depression lasting 3 years, my debts which have all been ignored during this time are:

The banks do not know where I am because I didn't inform them at the time of my change of address, I was staying with a family member.

1. 180,000 mortgage on investment property in rural Ireland, its vacant for 4 years.

2. Credit Card, car loan, term loan, about 25,000 total.

My questions are:

What has happened regarding these debts, I can't find any reference to my name regarding judgements on courts.ie

Could the banks have proceeded and made me bankrupt here? I am planning to move and work in the UK and declare bankruptcy there.

Also, I've been recently left some money in a will, is this money gone now if judgements have been registered against me?


----------



## TwoWheels (27 Apr 2012)

samsun said:


> Also, I've been recently left some money in a will,


 
Use this to pay back the money you owe?


----------



## Bronte (27 Apr 2012)

If the bank didn't know where you were they would not have been able to serve you court documents.  They may have just given up on finding you but presumably they repossessed the property in order to sell it?

If you've recently inherited money you could use that to pay back your debts.  I can think of no way the bank can know you have inherited money.


----------



## samsun (27 Apr 2012)

I have checked courts.ie also for a case regarding me and my mortgage lender and can't find anything.

So a judgement cannot be made on me if the banks don't know where I am?
as in to serve me with court papers?

I mean what happens to debts when someone just disappears off the radar?


----------



## 44brendan (27 Apr 2012)

Not necessarily true. Court can approve service at last known address or by advertisement if the borrower cannot be traced. However, if the borrowings are fairly old, they may have just given up. 
In respect of the mortgage on the property, they would have proceeded for re-posession I.e. Not necessarily judgement as this would be a separate process.


----------



## samsun (28 Apr 2012)

Thank you for replies, I'm going to talk to a solicitor soon.

One last thing I'm wondering is:

I know the UK bankruptcy clear ones debts generally after 12 months, but what is the status of judgements? I'm assuming that these hold no ground once you're discharged.


----------



## putsch (28 Apr 2012)

All your assets, including your inheritance will be taken into account in your UK "bankruptcy". Any attempt to hide this asset would negative the bankruptcy. Your post gives the impression you think you can hide assets but go bankrupt....I may be wrong.


----------

